# Deer creek night fishing 5-21



## bdmillertime (Jan 7, 2008)

Went up to DC night fishing again. Fished rainbow bay from about 9:30 till 2:00 am. We ended up taking home 8 nice fish. Green and yellow combo powerbait seemed to be the ticket. Sherbet worked fairly well too. We were catching fish deep and shallow. Pretty much a 50 50 split. Going to have a nice meal of smoked fish tonight.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Impressive stringer, you better bring me some of that smoked fish!


----------



## bdmillertime (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Re: Deer creek night fishing 5-21*



americanforkdude said:


> Impressive stringer, you better bring me some of that smoked fish!


Will do!


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

There is another way i have night fished that has worked pretty good, go buy some of those lighted bubbles they have little batterys and a red light, i just hang a worm a couple feet under the bubble, and watch the little red light
i have had some good night fishing with them, seems to work best just after sunset .


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, Nice fish you have there and as most of us can say with experience on Deer Creek. You aren't going to get Fish from shore in the Daylight like that to often or at all. 
Do you use a Bubble, Casting bubble or Sliding sinker with your Power bait, and how long is your leader ?, Thanks.


----------



## bdmillertime (Jan 7, 2008)

We use a water bubble. Usually have one pole with 12" of leader and the other with closer 18". Hasn't seemed to matter lately as I was catching off both poles. My friend started fishing with split shots but was always snagged up until he switched to the bubble.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool Thanks for sharing that, I also use the Water bubble. But I'm always at 2 1/2 to 3 feet of leader.


----------

